# Cman contractor or Cent. Mach. belt drive



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

OK guys help out a turner here. I have two options, a 3HP belt drive Craftsman contractors saw that needs rehabbed, see 1st 2 pics below, asking price $75. Or a Central Machinery model T36727 2HP belt drive made in 2003 with stamped steel table extensions and light surface rust on the entire table. The T36727 seems to run good, although it was running from a questionable 110v line making startup sluggish and didn't get a chance to try cutting anything with it. Asking price $125. The pic is not the saw I am looking at but a photo found online for reference.

The Cman is a one owner saw and looks to have great possibilities. I'm no stranger to rehabbing old equipment and thinking about offering $50 if that's the way I go. It's about 70 miles away so I haven't seen it yet other than the photos.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I think you'll have far better luck finding parts for the Craftsman, plus the cast iron wings are worth darn near what the price of the saw. It does look pretty rusty though...it should clean up, but will take some work.

You'll probably want a new fence for both of those saws.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Knew a fence would be in the cards no matter which way I went. Found out the Cman was used for trimming out houses about 3 weeks a year since early 90s. Also, it was stored under a tarp for a while and trapped moisture causing the top to rust. Which also means the electrical contacts etc. may be corroded. Looks like a total tear-down and restore, but I still think it would be better in the long run than the Central Machinery saw. Just can't get by those stamped steel extensions even though they are pretty sturdy.


----------



## debbieelliott3672 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Central Machinery Tablesaw*



Biscobob said:


> OK guys help out a turner here. I have two options, a 3HP belt drive Craftsman contractors saw that needs rehabbed, see 1st 2 pics below, asking price $75. Or a Central Machinery model T36727 2HP belt drive made in 2003 with stamped steel table extensions and light surface rust on the entire table. The T36727 seems to run good, although it was running from a questionable 110v line making startup sluggish and didn't get a chance to try cutting anything with it. Asking price $125. The pic is not the saw I am looking at but a photo found online for reference.
> 
> The Cman is a one owner saw and looks to have great possibilities. I'm no stranger to rehabbing old equipment and thinking about offering $50 if that's the way I go. It's about 70 miles away so I haven't seen it yet other than the photos.


 
Do you still have the Central Machinery Tablesaw.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

How hard is it to spell the title correctly?


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

I got pretty much the same saw - vintage 1995 - with the same extension tables and 3hp external belt driven motor. Bought it used with a 2424 fence and love it. I got $350 total in it and don't forsee needing anything else for a while.

HJ

Remembers when old and vintage were new!


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd go with the Craftsman, mainly for the reasons stated on getting parts.

When I had an older Craftsman flex drive, I added a Delta T2 fence and it worked great, along with a dust collection bag that I bought at HF.

If you go that route, you might want to get a V belt that will help maximize the power.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Definitely go with the Craftsman. Mine is a 1986 model and it still runs fine. I bought a second one to keep for parts but I have never needed any so I have a whole extra saw with motor.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone else notice date of original post?


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

FrankC said:


> Anyone else notice date of original post?


He was testing our stupidity and won!


----------

